# 2006 e90 Logic 7 sound problems



## tsantsa (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a 2006 330i non-iDrive that has just started having problems. Well, I say just started, but I actually don't know when it started.

It seems that the front passenger speakers don't work for any input. Obviously, it could be a connection to the speakers but I don't know why both speakers. So, is there a guide on how to troubleshoot this? Like, which wires to follow and all that? What other things should I check? I'll check whatever I can as soon as I can, but man is it cold out! I'm in the Chicago area (NW Indiana, actually) and another freeze has rolled in and I don't have a garage...

What's the likelihood that it's the head unit itself? How likely is it the amp? I'm sorry if I'm rambling but that dead zone in sound is really killing me!

If it's the amp, who can repair it and what does that cost? I've already looked up what a new one would cost and holy wow would I like to avoid that!

Is this a common problem for the logic 7 unit? If you can provide some links, I'll study up!

Thanks.

EDIT: I forgot one thing. I also just noticed that suddenly the CD player doesn't want to recognize a CD. It will play after a few tries but not initially. At the moment, I'll attribute this to the cold as it first happened yesterday, but if it persists, could the problem be caused by the head unit and NOT the amp or wiring?


----------



## tsantsa (Sep 4, 2012)

For the past couple of days, the CD player has ejected every CD I've put into it saying "CD Error" or something like that.

Anyone have some tips?


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

It's most likely a bad amp.


----------



## tsantsa (Sep 4, 2012)

Any idea where to buy a rebuilt one or have this one rebuilt? I've contacted Becker but haven't heard back from them.


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

You can find used amps on eBay. There is always at least 1 or 2 L7 amps on there.

The same amp is also used in 5, 6, and 7 series so as long as the part # is the same, you can use a part from a different model.

Use realoem.com to cross reference part numbers. Search by part #. Don't select your vehicle to search for parts. Searching by part # will give you all the models the part number can be equipped on.


----------



## tsantsa (Sep 4, 2012)

fdriller9 said:


> You can find used amps on eBay. There is always at least 1 or 2 L7 amps on there.
> 
> The same amp is also used in 5, 6, and 7 series so as long as the part # is the same, you can use a part from a different model.
> 
> Use realoem.com to cross reference part numbers. Search by part #. Don't select your vehicle to search for parts. Searching by part # will give you all the models the part number can be equipped on.


Will do. I check ebay and I saw some used amps, but no refurb'd units. Does anyone out there off tested refurbs? I'm afraid that if I bite the bullet and buy new, I'll just have the same problem...

I contacted that guy from bmwgm5 and he said it's probable that it got wet (what with all the snow I don't doubt it.) and probably isn't worth trying to repair. I suppose he's saying the actual amplifiers are bad and I believe those are hard to find...Does anyone know if a single lost channel is a symptom of this? (front passenger sound is gone...all other sound works)


----------

